# Rohloff - Nuvinci - Or XO 10-Speed For My Tour Around The Country



## mewholobo (Nov 24, 2006)

I've got a nicely built Surly Troll single speed I currently ride. Most of my riding is done pulling my 3 kids behind me. We ride about 100 miles a week this way during the good months (less in the winter).

I have a Burley trailercycle attached to the Troll, and a Burley trailer attached behind that, that my 3 kids ride in. I have no problems riding 30-40 miles this way on the single speed, even in moderate hills. 

I'm planning to ride from Seattle to San Diego this summer pulling all 3 of my kids (they are ages 9 months, 3 years, and 4 years). My wife is going to ride with us on her own bike using the exact same set-up (my wife will ride with our 4th son is who 5 years old). My wife will carry more of the camping gear in her trailer. My wife will be riding a Soma Analog built up very nicely too. 

We have 2 years of travel expenses saved up, so we're only planning to ride 150-200 miles a week. We plan to give our kids ample play time off the bike, though we do plan to ride every day. We're just going to take it easy and enjoy living outside!

To top it off our dog will be hooked up like a sled dog, and he will run beside us. He does 100 miles a week about 40 weeks out of the year as it is, so he's more than capable. If he poops out running, we'll put him in the 2nd trailer! 

I'm having a hard time determining what drivetrain to go with. I was set on trying an Alfine 11, but I called Shimano today, and Shimano highly discouraged me against using their hub under such loads. They downright recommended against it!

I went to order a Rohloff today after getting off the phone with Shimano, but a friend on Facebook (who ironically use to work for Nuvinci) told me the Nuvinci hub is the better, more durable way to go. He thinks I'll blow the Rohloff!

I've spent all evening researching the Nuvinci hub, and the only limitation I see is its gear range isn't low enough (it looks the lowest you can go on a Nuvinci is equivalent to running 32/36 on a 1x10 mountain bike set-up). The Nuvinci is heavier than the Rohloff, but it's a heck of a lot cheaper. 

Rohloff will give me all the climbing gears I need. I'm confident Rohloff is the way to go, but thought I'd reach out to other tourers to see what limitations the Rohloff would give me (if any) with such a load.

I have a brand new Sram XO 2x10 groupo sitting here that I could install too, but I'm mostly a single speed rider, so going with a traditional drivetrain is my last resort.

Riding from Seattle to San Diego this summer is hopefully only 1/3rd of our trip. I'm hoping that by the time we get to San Diego we'll be feeling so good that we'll continue riding. I'm hoping we can ride from San Diego to Florida this upcoming fall and winter, then from Florida to Maine in the spring and summer of 2012-2013 (yes we have big goals).

So with all that said is Rohloff the only way to go? Should I entertain a Nuvinci? Should I stick with a traditional higher end mountain bike groupo like Sram XO 2x10?

I just want to hear others opinions (and feel free to tell me I'm crazy for thinking I can circumnavigate the country with 4 very young kiddos and a dog)!


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm looking at a Rohloff and I've not heard of issues with Rohloffs as mentioned by your friend, loads of people use them on loaded Tandems without issue - all I've read is good reviews reliability and durability wise.
Someone did say that a very small % have to go back to the factory for adjustment within the first 1000Km. 
Not looked at Nuivinci myself but if you think that it is not low enough then forget it, with the loads you are talking about there is no way you want to be pushing
I would also be wary of the Alfine 11 speed for such applications, they are considerably different to the 8 speed, very new and an unknown quantity reliability wise.
Most of the breakdowns I've had when touring have been Derailleur gear related, but it shouldn't be hard to source replacements in the US I would think; so a quality XO / XT triple train would be OK. Personally I would go with the Rohloff if you can afford it, one less thing to have to worry about.
2 other points - 
make sure you get bomb proof hand built wheelsets, do not be tempted to use stock I use 36 Hole Phil Wood Touring Hubs, 3 Cross laced to DT TK 540 rims with Sapim spokes never had an issue in 20000Km - XT hubs are popular with tourers too
I would advise planning at least 1 rest day every 1 or 2 weeks, even though your distances are not huge on a long tour you need this to physically and mentally recharge yourself - it shouldn't affect your overall weekly distance

EDIT: Front Dyno Hubs like the SON28 are very very useful and worth looking at


----------



## mewholobo (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks SimpleJon

I can't see any reason NOT to go with the Rohloff! 

I'll have QBP's Handspun department custom build a Rohloff on a Mavic XM719 rim. I've never had my single speed 719 rim go out of true after 1000's and 1000's of miles, so it should be a bombproof set-up.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

The only real downside I can see to the Rohloff is the price, so I would go for it. Sounds like an epic trip and a great thing to do with your kids - I am jealous


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

mickbwolf said:


> I went to order a Rohloff today after getting off the phone with Shimano, but a friend on Facebook (who ironically use to work for Nuvinci) told me the Nuvinci hub is the better, more durable way to go. He thinks I'll blow the Rohloff!


Your friend is right that the Nuvinci is able to deal with bigger loads than the Rohloff, but the limited gear range, weight and friction make it a poor choice for a touring rig. Keep in mind regardless of the load you are hauling if you are the motor you can only generate a limited amount of power which the Rohloff is fully capable of handling.

As has been mentioned above about 1% of Rohloff hubs need to be adjusted during the first 1000kms or so [my two Rohloffs haven't needed adjustment]. This is free service covered by your warranty. So if you are buying a new hub just make sure you put 1000kms on it to break it in and verify your hub is not part of this small group needing adjustment prior to leaving on your tour.










I've been torture testing a Rohloff in my Surly Big Dummy for hauling cargo and touring over several years. It's never let me down...:thumbsup:


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

^ It looks like the hub is not the only thing being torture tested in that pic - ride up any big hills like that?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

SimpleJon said:


> ^ It looks like the hub is not the only thing being torture tested in that pic - ride up any big hills like that?


Carried my GF and 100lbs of ice/beer up several long steep hills to various parties.


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Mick,

Firstly, I don't think you or your wife are crazy, I say go for it whilst your kids are at an age where their happy to follow you anywhere. :thumbsup:

Secondly, I use, and have used, a Rohloff for years, that equates to 000's and thousands of Km's. My Rohloff has been on two prvious bikes and is now bing fitted to a third, a longtail with Fatties.(bit of an experiment ) 

I cant speak for the other hubs but I don't believe you'll ever regret fitting a Rohloff.

Al

PS, I've towed trailers with weights of over 50 KG, off road, no problems. :thumbsup:


----------



## mwv (Jan 24, 2012)

I recently built a Rohloff Troll for touring and I must say I love the Rohloff. I think I like it more every time I ride it.

So that's my vote.


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

A friend of mine has this very setup (Troll + Nvinci). Yes, the gearing isn't a wide span. Yes, it is heavy. And I also think the hub drags a bit more than I was used to. But, it's his commuter rig and he really loads the thing up. Seems to work very well for him.

I have limited experiance with Rohloff. Been on one with a belt drive and it was nice, but the price was nutty.

For a commuter, the old geared hubs are just fine. I like sturmey archer.


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

You are undeniably nuts, a complete luny in fact. Mad as a bag of badgers even. Just entertaining the idea of the Nuvinci is bonkers....go with the Rohloff you lunatic!

Actually, I have no idea, am just bored at work. Only advice I could offer that might be of any use is keep a close eye on the pooches paws, even if the milage is not huge, day after day of running (particularly if on hot tarmac) he will struggle at times.

Sounds like an awesome trip...hope to see the ride report up here! Good luck


----------

